# Gamo Wildcat Whisper?



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

My son has a problem with chipmunks / ground squirrels / moles and other critters. He has about a 1/2 acre lot so the neighbors aren't too close. He said he would like a better airgun than his old pump Crosman. Any thoughts? Are the Nitro pistons easier/ harder to cock than a break barrel spring action? More accurate? Don't want to break the bank but don't want to buy a problem. I know the scope that comes with the rifle will probably be junk but he'll probably be shooting at 10-30 yards. Like to spend under $130 or so.
Haven't been in the BB/ Pellet rifle market for 20 years and technology has certainly changed. Back then is was cock, pump or co2........


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Buy a cheapie(@$99 eBay) nitro piston like shockwave or crusher, do a trigger job(simple $2 bearing and easy to do) and shoot the thing in. For his ranges,the scope will be adequate enough. Watch a YouTube video or two for the trigger. It'll make a world of difference. Just get right size bearing.5x8 or 5x9 depending. I just did one and its shoots quite decent after break in.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've got a Benjamin trail blazer nitro piston in .22 caliber. It's whisper quiet and shoots hard. I killed a ground hog at 46 yards with it this year, so I'd imagine chipmunks and squirrels would be fair game as well.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Missed out on a nice Crosman Nitro Fire for $80 after rebate. Chardon ran out before I got there Hopefully I see something on cyber Monday. Got a 11% off coupon for Pyramyd Air so I should find something.


----------

